# Fish more active after water changes



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

My fish are always sort of hyper and playful after water changes. I find it interesting that they seem to enjoy the water changes and seem to have fun right after a change. Anyone else notice that or am I seeing things? My Guppies especially will play even during the water change and I have to guard the siphon so they don't swim up the hose. 

In the Angel tank I have noticed them being "friendly" with each other as opposed to the occasional scrap they have with each other. Even my Rainbow shark which hides most of the time will be freely swimming all around the tank right after a water change. I do huge changes usually 60-75% change depending on how long it takes me to clean the glass and wood etc... Everyone just seems so happy to have that nice fresh clean water. I can't imagine not doing regular water changes since it makes them so happy. To me that suggests they don't care as much for the water once it has been in the tank a week or so. I wish I could do daily changes to make them EXTRA happy but I just don't have the time. Not to mention, it would get quite costly.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

+1 It makes sense that to a point, the fresh water stimulates the fish. I've often heard it reported that fresh, slightly cooler water stimulates breeding. Imagine exiting a smoke filled room out into the fresh air.
The actual process may make the fish nervous. I mean here's this big tube on the end of a big ugly arm moving things around causing inhabitants to scatter. Then some love to come swim in the flow of the refill water and afterwards, I treat my fish to brine shrimp that they are crazy about! (They prolly wish I changed the water more often!)


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

AbbeysDad said:


> +1 It makes sense that to a point, the fresh water stimulates the fish. I've often heard it reported that fresh, slightly cooler water stimulates breeding. Imagine exiting a smoke filled room out into the fresh air.
> The actual process may make the fish nervous. I mean here's this big tube on the end of a big ugly arm moving things around causing inhabitants to scatter. Then some love to come swim in the flow of the refill water and afterwards, I treat my fish to brine shrimp that they are crazy about! (They prolly wish I changed the water more often!)



I beg your pardon?!? "Big ugly arm?" ha ha just kidding, I know what you are saying. If I were stuck in a smoke filled room and someone sent me out into the fresh air, I would be happy too. I just love seeing my fish happy. Sometimes, I swear they are smiling at me. ha ha


----------



## PENN (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah i had a buetiful big orange african that loved water changes he would dance in the flow as i poured it in


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Inga said:


> I beg your pardon?!? "Big ugly arm?" ha ha just kidding, I know what you are saying. If I were stuck in a smoke filled room and someone sent me out into the fresh air, I would be happy too. I just love seeing my fish happy. Sometimes, I swear they are smiling at me. ha ha


LOL - I stand corrected...some arms are surely purdier than others! :love2:


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I really do wish I could change the water daily because I think they feel good when it is so fresh. I don't think I stress them out too much (not even the big ugly arm ;-) ) because I move slowly and do it so frequently. I think they just know it is short lived and well worth the hassle. Am I giving my fish too much credit for their thought process? ha ha 

My Albino Cories bounce around like popcorn after a water change. Then again, they are pretty bouncy all the time. It is interesting to me how different they are from my more sedate Peppered cories which remain near the bottom most of the time. 

It is such a treat to see my Rainbow shark. He is so lovely and doesn't come out enough. Guess that is why it is so special to have a sighting of him.


----------

